# My computer keeps losing connection



## Downtaker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi guys, my first post here.

So I've got this problem that my computer keeps losing the connection to the internet every now and then. This started like two weeks ago and happens without any prenotice. When it's going down it can be down for everything between a few hours to a couple of days. The strange thing about this is that it has nothing to do with my internet connection, since it works splendid on my other computer, which i use atm. I've even tried switching the cable between the two computers, though with the same result. 

The only message i can seem to get is that the computer says it simply can't find any ethernet cable plugged in, which is strange since it's in as it always is.

Atm i'm using windows 7 (had it for 2 days, and had vista before it - same problem), Asus P5Q-e motherboard and wired internet connection.

This is really getting on my nerves, so if anyone knows what to do - please reply 

/Downtaker2


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the exact make/model of the router and/or modem you use?

Have you tried connecting another computer to the same router port using the same cable to make sure it's not the cable or router port?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Downtaker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Even though im not that into solving PC-problems im pretty much sure it has nothing to do with the router, cables etc. since it has worked splendid for many years now. But yes, i've tried switching the cables aswell as the slots in the router between the computers - still nothing :/ Im using a DI-524 router which goes to a Belkin switch in which this and the computer with the connection problem are connected.

From the cmd i got this:
C:\Users\PC>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\PC>


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds like you recently installed a new operating system. Did you download the latest LAN drivers and PC chipset drivers for Windows 7 from your motherboard manufacturer.

According to asustek website there are 2 types of integrated LAN cards on the P5Q-e motherboard:

Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet Driver V11.10.5.3 for 32/64bit Windows 7.(WHQL)

OR

Marvell 88E8056&88E8001 beta driver version 10.68.3.3 for Windows 7.

Download the correct driver at http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx (type P5Q-e in the top left where it says 'input model to search')

Good luck!


----------



## Downtaker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, you are right about that i got a new operating system recently, in fact I installed windows 7 two days ago. But this was mostly because I wanted to try if this would solve the problem since i've had it for more than two weeks (it started while I had vista). I installed the LAN drivers a couple of hours ago but it did not make any difference. 

As I described before, the internet is not permanently down. It keeps coming back every now and then but aswell keeps shutting down even more often, and when it's down it's down for hours.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Back to Johnwill's questions. Is this always on the same router port with the same ethernet cable? you mention you switched with the working computer. Is the other computyer also win 7 or vista...or as i suspect Windows XP?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3186592.php This Vista user had issues untill upgrading the firmware on the D-Link router? Not exactly your problem but similar? Especially if other computer works ok and runs XP?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

also i know this sounds crazy but can you try going straight from the PC to one of ports 1 to 4 on the router instead of via the belkin switch? not forever just to isolate the problem?


----------



## Downtaker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried connecting directly from the router to the computer, it still did not find any plugged in cable. The problem is not in the specific switch slot, since I've tried all 5 of them with 3 different cables. All cables work perfectly with this computer but none gave any result with the non working one. Yes, this computer is using windows XP, I will try upgrading that firmware tomorrow if I can figure out what that is  For now i have to take a rest since i'll be working in a few hours. Thanks for the help so far!

Downtaker2


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.openports.info/routermanuals/dlink/pdf/Dlink524_manual.pdf

Ok good luck. See the manual on this link above. Page 12 how to get into the router config. Page 33 how to do the firmware upgrade.

Do this on the windows xp machine so it has a stable connection.


----------



## Downtaker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't got back from work yet, but i scanned that link through (about the guy with the similar problem). Even though it's worth a try i'm pretty much sure that is not the problem in my case. The guy in the link got the problem when he installed a new operating system. I got the problem without installing or changing anything. 

To get this clear: I had been using vista for about a year when this problem suddenly appeared. I did NOT upgrade to windows 7 before it occured, i did it a few days ago as an attempt to solve the problem.

Anyhow, can it have anything to do with the motherboard?

Downtaker2


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

oh right that is clear thanks. if u suspect the motherboard can u purchase cheaply a PCI card based LAN card like the link below:

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBsQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers

Not expensive (depends where you live of course) and worth a try but before spending any money try the firmware upgrade on the router just in case?


----------



## Downtaker2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sigh, the firmware didn't do it :/


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Need to buy another PCI LAN card it would seem as posted above?


----------

